# Dubai v Sharjah



## Sindy (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi everyone
Husband has been offered a job in Sharjah and we are due to relocate in about 8 weeks time. My question to you fine helpful people is.. Is Sharjah ok to live in or should we live in Dubai? We were thinking of sending our son to Sharjah English School. Are there any nice areas around that school to live? 
Our 22 year old daughter would like to join us in the summer so she will have to find work which would be in dubai so would somewhere like Al Nadha be a better option? just trying to think which would be better for her aswell.
Company will pay for accommodation around the 150,000 mark.
Excited to be moving but starting to feel a bit overwhelmed by it all and dont know were to start!
First time posting so I hope I posted in the right forum! 
Thanks


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Sindy said:


> Hi everyone
> Husband has been offered a job in Sharjah and we are due to relocate in about 8 weeks time. My question to you fine helpful people is.. Is Sharjah ok to live in or should we live in Dubai? We were thinking of sending our son to Sharjah English School. Are there any nice areas around that school to live?
> Our 22 year old daughter would like to join us in the summer so she will have to find work which would be in dubai so would somewhere like Al Nadha be a better option? just trying to think which would be better for her aswell.
> Company will pay for accommodation around the 150,000 mark.
> ...


It's not that Sharjah is terrible, but I think you will enjoy Dubai more. And for that budget you should be able to find accomodation here.


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

Sindy said:


> Hi everyone
> Husband has been offered a job in Sharjah and we are due to relocate in about 8 weeks time. My question to you fine helpful people is.. Is Sharjah ok to live in or should we live in Dubai? We were thinking of sending our son to Sharjah English School. Are there any nice areas around that school to live?
> Our 22 year old daughter would like to join us in the summer so she will have to find work which would be in dubai so would somewhere like Al Nadha be a better option? just trying to think which would be better for her aswell.
> Company will pay for accommodation around the 150,000 mark.
> ...


I've done a little Teaching at Sharjah English School- it's very nice and friendly. Why not look in Mirdiff- not too far from Sharjah, but still in Dubai- it's a pretty nice area. Good luck!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It's not that Sharjah is terrible, it's just that it's literally hell on Earth! If you want a decent social life and you're not conservative, you will find it a pain to live in. The commute for one is horrendous and even living close by you have to deal with the traffic jams that those evil Sharjah folk cause. The only thing Sharjah has going for it is that rent is cheap so ppl in Sharjah have no problem causing headaches for us good folk who live in Dubai. 

Yes I hate Sharjah THAT much!


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

Moe78 said:


> It's not that Sharjah is terrible, it's just that it's literally hell on Earth! If you want a decent social life and you're not conservative, you will find it a pain to live in. The commute for one is horrendous and even living close by you have to deal with the traffic jams that those evil Sharjah folk cause. The only thing Sharjah has going for it is that rent is cheap so ppl in Sharjah have no problem causing headaches for us good folk who live in Dubai.
> 
> Yes I hate Sharjah THAT much!


BUT..how do you REALLY feel about Sharjah? haha.
I wouldn't live there either...for the record.


----------



## Sindy (Feb 21, 2013)

:fear: Now you really have me worried!!
Is it really that bad??
Also is 60,000 a good allowance for furnishings ?
Thanks


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

Sindy said:


> :fear: Now you really have me worried!!
> Is it really that bad??
> Also is 60,000 a good allowance for furnishings ?
> Thanks


YES- it's kind of Gross. I dont know about English people- but American's would not want to live there. Dubai is a "choice" expat location- I would put Sharjah more in line with a "real" middle east, muslim country. I wouldn't feel as ease as I do in Dubai. I have encountered many people in Sharjah that do not speak English. I hardly EVER find that in Dubai. But- I have never lived in Sharjah, so I can't REALLY give you a good perspective. I just formed my opinion on what I saw/see driving through and stopping at the gas station. The school is fine- you will feel comfortable there. 

But- really- look at Mirdiff...it's only about 12- 15 minutes drive from there. You can do the exit BEFORE the big round about to get to the school. You would be MUCH happier in Mirdiff. I can promise you that- 

I wouldn't think you could furnish an entire house for 60000- I would average 20 for each room you are furnishing. 
I hope I helped a teeny bit.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I wouldn't want to live in Sharjah, I hate having to drive through it!!!

60,000 furniture allowance? Geez that's a HUGE amount! Most people would be lucky to get 1/6th of that! As others have mentioned, look at Mirdiff - you'll get a decent sized villa for the allowance you have, it's a nice community with lots of facilities and your hubby can easily drive to work from there - I used to.

Seriously don't live in Sharjah, you'll hate it.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If it was just you guys and your daugher wasnt thinking about coming, would suggest to go to ajman if you guys are quiet and not into the club/party scene. Very quiet and very friendly overall but it is more gritty middle east and not alot of western folks, as been said. Good and bad in that, depending on what you are wanting to experience. Your husband will be going against the traffic flow if you live in mirdiff so will be easy enough commute overall from that area. 

Is the company paying for all costs of education for your son, no matter what school you guys choose or did they say they would pay for that school? The fees at the Sharjah English school is alot less then most of the schools that cater to western folks in dubai.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

60,000 gets you ALOT of furniture.
you CAN spend 60,000 on one sofa. Alternatively, you can fit out three houses for that from IKEA (same price as UK IKEA, give or take)
Depends on what you want / what you bring with you.

get loads on dubizzle (second hand website) or go to cash converters.
This is such a transient place that there is LOADS of 'nearly new' stuff at bargain prices.
With a bit of shopping around and bargain hunting, 60,000 goes a long long way, and is more than most get.
Most rental places come with NOTHING. No curtain rails, even.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

How old is your son?


My husband works in Shahjah and I take the kids/work to Al Soufah. We live in Mirdif. Its in the middle of us, but both of us have ball aching drives. He works in the centre and it takes him 30ish minutes. Traffic dependent. If you are not working, then living and schooling close to his work is a good option for family time. 

My friends has lived there for many years and enjoy it. Cheaper, and there is a lot of expats there.

However if you want nightclubs, restaurants and if you need to travel to Dubai in e morning, or back to Shahjah at night, then you don't want to live In Shahjah! 

It totally depends on your lifestyle.

when we move country we decide that our first place is only for a year. Once we live somewhere and get to know the lie of the land we can then move to where might be better for us. 

Don't get too hung up on it, you can always change your mind later.

Now if you look at Mirdif, it has everything (depending on the age of your son!)

If you want further info let us know.


----------



## Sindy (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi
Our son is 13.
School and transport fees are on original receipt so no there is no set amount just thought we would have better chance at getting him into Sharjah english school also it looks similar to the school he is in back home.
Utility bills are covered by the company but are paid to the Sharjah board meaning they would prefer us to live in Sharjah!
We are not into partying or nightlife( bit old for that now) lol if it wasn't for our daughter I don't think I would mind living in Sharjah. Maybe she might be able to sort herself out with a job that offers decent accommodation in dubai for herself and she would have us close by if she had any problems. Was just hoping she would stay with us as hubby will be travelling alot. 
Suggestions of other schools around Mirdiff area or the border area of Sharjah would be great . Thanks


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

How about staying in a serviced hotel for a little while and with all the considerations given from the above posts you should be able to make up your own mind and get a feel for each. Ajman like the OP said is a decent option if you want more of a middle-east flare without all the hangup's of Sharjah. And Mirdiff is also decent. Check them all out before you decide.
Also, 60g's for furniture? I don't think you will have any problems furnishing your place at all. Thats a lot of dirhams for furniture.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

You seriously need to consider the 13 yr old...... Does s/he know what options s/he wants? There was only one choice for us when we took into consideration his choices. only one school offered the three options he wanted! Live as close to the school as you can because all of their friends will ... We are 40km away from all their friends which means I spend a great deal of my week and weekend driving or having sleepovers!!!


----------



## Sindy (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Lxinuk
Yes we had already checked Sharjah school and they offer the subjects that he wants to take. Think we will live as close to the school as I won't be working for a while anyway.
Just found out that company will put us in company accommodation until we can get ourselves sorted out ! which is great panick over 

Thanks everyone for being so helpful


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

That's wonderful. I think being close together over rides everything else. If you are not travelling in the week you won't mind travelling at the weekend.

We do 40-50km each way every day and on the weekend the last thing the kids want to does get in the car!

Good luck and try to enjoy the move!


----------



## adyshah (Feb 23, 2013)

My trough out idea is Sharjah is more family oriented and budget place to live in, if any one wants nightlife then Dubai would be better option


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,

It really boils down to what your family needs are. There are bad sides in both locations. Either Dubai or Sharjah can suck big time if you do not have what you need to live just fine.

I have been living in Deira (in Dubai) for the past two years. Several Expats have no clue about it and talk about the place like it is not worth it and bla bla bla.

We are a couple with no kids and we have simply everything close to us. Malls, super markets, hospitals even the police is our neighbor (one block away) and I have two alternatives to get to work plus metro is right beside us. Hands down it is extremely convenient to us. 

It really boils down to location. I am sure you can get a pretty good spot in Sharjah or in Dubai that satisfies your needs.

The problem in Sharjah is the traffic in my view. I cannot cope with traffic at all.


----------



## Melo_88 (Feb 24, 2013)

My brother used to live in Sharjah while working in Dubai, they are very near to each other about 15 min except that during rush hour this can be more than one hour. Sharjah is relatively cheaper than Duabi and somehow quieter.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sharjah is cheaper rent-wise but you pay for it (as do others in Dubai who have to deal with Sharjah traffic on their way to and from work/home) in traffic jams. It's not just bad between Dubai and Sharjah but it can sometimes get worse in Sharjah itself. I don't think they've ever improved their roads since the first time I went there (and wished I didn't!)

It's probably not really as quiet due to the traffic issues. I reckon you can get quieter places in Dubai and have less traffic woes and more liberal rules. Sharjah is conservative in a sometimes wacky way. One day something is legal, next day it isn't and the only way you know this is when the cops fine or charge you.

Also in some areas you get power outages in the summer and fires seem to be more prevalent there, perhaps due to even less rules being adhered to. Some people still like it but I wonder how much they like it when the power goes out or their car is drenched in mud after it rains.


----------



## Hasina009 (Mar 20, 2013)

Can I just ask a question about UAE as a newbie...

I really like the life of Sharjah- family orientated, quiet, conservative. However I do want some access to other expats/activity in Dubai. Is there somewhere in dubai that is similar to the lifestyle of Sharjah? I'd prefer answers from those who actually like Shahjah or have lived there? (In order to give me a balanced view please.) any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Hasina009 (Mar 20, 2013)

Which is better to live in Shahjah or Dubai?

Shahjah vs Dubai?

I like the lifestyle of Sharjah- family orientated, laid back and conservative, however I do want a social life as I have two children (1 yr old and a 3 yr old). So I want to know if there is an active mother and toddler group in Sharjah or if I lived in Sharjah would it be practical for me to travel back and forth to Dubai with two kids in tow.

Any advice would be appreciated as this is very overwhelming!


----------



## Cindybaig (Mar 11, 2014)

I live in sharjah and I also have a three year only n one and
A half year old. Im looking for the same thing  
I'm new here. I would love toile new friends
N socialize with our kiddies anyone out there feeling the same?


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Sindy said:


> :fear: Now you really have me worried!!
> Is it really that bad??
> Also is 60,000 a good allowance for furnishings ?
> Thanks


Yes


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sharjah isn't _that bad_ It's not a third world dump. It definitely has its own charm-aesthetically I prefer Sharjah to Dubai. It's a refreshing change sometimes. 
That said, Sharjah is more disorganized. Traffic is more chaotic, and getting official stuff (residence permits, driving+car licensing) is probably worse than Dubai. Apparently power and water cuts are more common than Dubai. Sharjah Municipality doesn't 'control' everything the way the Dubai Municipality does. 
I would rather live in a nice part of Sharjah (yes, there are nice areas) than in an area of Dubai that didn't like. 
If you want something between, consider al-Nahda or al-Qusais. Some family-friendly, conservative-ish buildings with Dubai-level standards of care and maintenance. Another good area is Port Saeed. These areas are minutes away from DXB airport, minutes away from Sharjah, and very close to the roads that lead to New Dubai/Dubai Marina.


----------



## UK expat (Jun 14, 2015)

I am soon to join the University of Sharjah to work there and was wondering if anyone knows commuting times in the morning from Sharjah City to the University of Sharjah?
Thanks

Regards


----------

